# Worth Upgrading from an X-FI Elite Pro to a ZXR?



## speedy77 (Aug 30, 2018)

Hey guys!

Reinstalled Windows 10 this week and had lots of problems getting my X-Fi Elite Pro working properly again.  I always use Daniel_K's drivers but for some reason they weren't doing the trick.  I resorted to looking for a ZXR as it's really what I'm looking for in a card (a 5.1 surround card with solid RCA inputs for recording) and began checking for deals.  While looking I found a solution to my problem with my Elite Pro, which was to first install Creatives official Windows 10 driver and then install Daniel_K's drivers over it rather than Daniel_K's or Creatives by themselves. However after finding that out I actually managed to find a new ZXR for $179.99, which is a fairly competitive price. Now I'm wondering if I should just upgrade.

Anybody with any experience switching from X-Fi to the newer Z series? I'd be curious to hear if you guys think the switch is worth it, or to hold out and keep the $180.  Thanks for reading!


----------



## hat (Sep 5, 2018)

No problems with my xfi on windows 10. Not sure what the improvement is with the Z series cards.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 5, 2018)

speedy77 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Reinstalled Windows 10 this week and had lots of problems getting my X-Fi Elite Pro working properly again.  I always use Daniel_K's drivers but for some reason they weren't doing the trick.  I resorted to looking for a ZXR as it's really what I'm looking for in a card (a 5.1 surround card with solid RCA inputs for recording) and began checking for deals.  While looking I found a solution to my problem with my Elite Pro, which was to first install Creatives official Windows 10 driver and then install Daniel_K's drivers over it rather than Daniel_K's or Creatives by themselves. However after finding that out I actually managed to find a new ZXR for $179.99, which is a fairly competitive price. Now I'm wondering if I should just upgrade.
> 
> Anybody with any experience switching from X-Fi to the newer Z series? I'd be curious to hear if you guys think the switch is worth it, or to hold out and keep the $180.  Thanks for reading!



No if it works it works. Replace Sound cards when they pop or drivers for an OS are NLA.


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 6, 2018)

Z series were good, but go with AE-5. This one is really proper stuff. Unless you need specific features on old ones.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 6, 2018)

I have an Elite Pro on Win 10 and absolutely no issues, I do not use the I/O box that comes with it but sound quality remains good.


----------

